# Help! Is this an original Black Phantom?



## spylab (Oct 25, 2016)

My parents were at a small local auction last week and spotted what is claiming to be an original Black Phantom. It did not hit its reserve, but through some connections I have the chance to take a look at the bike privately tomorrow and offer that minimum price.

Attached is the photo my mom sent me. While it is easy enough to check the frame itself for a serial number matching an original, I need help sorting out any red flags for parts that scream 'reproduction'.

The first thing that is peculiar is the chainring. Most originals I have seen do not have a skip tooth, even though it would align with the era. The hub reflectors and pedals are indicative of the original, so it seems.

The seat looks far too new for a 65 year old bike. I mean, heck, the bike looks pretty outstanding in general, which makes me question the components.

Hoping the pros here can give me some pointers as to what to look for in 1995 components as opposed to original. Thanks,  Mike

https://s21.postimg.org/y458bfi87/IMG_1828.jpg


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2016)

This bike has been restored with what looks like a lot of repo parts. Pedals look wrong and you are right a Phantom should not have a skip tooth chain ring. The originals never had the hub reflectors-after market. The serial number will not tell you whether this started as a Phantom only that it should have a serial between '49-'59 to be a Phantom. My guess is this bike started out as a lesser model and was 'restored' as a Phantom. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 25, 2016)

The paint is way way off...darts tooooo long.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## spylab (Oct 25, 2016)

Confirming my gut feelings. You guys are gooooooood.

Reserve is $800 on the bike. Have to decide if it's worth that much to me as a Frankenstein...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 25, 2016)

Pass

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bob the bike seller (Oct 25, 2016)

listen to the experts young Padawan.........


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 25, 2016)

spylab said:


> Confirming my gut feelings. You guys are gooooooood.
> 
> Reserve is $800 on the bike. Have to decide if it's worth that much to me as a Frankenstein...





As already mentioned, it looks like many newer parts have been used to complete this bike.
This is the case when you find an original frame but with many missing parts.

At the start of this hobby, I also asked many questions.
After a while I began to understand and be able to spot an original and more important
the value or price.
I have been fortunate in finding originals in my area.
The most I’ve paid was $650.
But prices vary, depending on who is selling and how much they paid for it.

Probably the reason for the $800 price is the $$$ that was spent in
putting it together and  want to recoup by passing it on to you.

If they’re calling it all original, then they don’t know....they only think they know.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 25, 2016)

spylab said:


> Confirming my gut feelings. You guys are gooooooood.
> 
> Reserve is $800 on the bike. Have to decide if it's worth that much to me as a Frankenstein...



For a little more, you can buy mine


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 25, 2016)

Typical "restored" bike of today.  Of all the 'restored' bikes dangling out there in the woods....
the percentage that are done 'right' is so small it's almost immeasurable.
That bike was certainly restored by a Hack.
All you have to do is go on ebay and seach for 'restored' and 
you'll find tons of comedy like this.

Bike does have it's value in parts etc....but it's just another gag gift


----------



## spylab (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you all so much for your insight. Working off a single photo, there was just too much that felt out of place and I needed some expert eyes to confirm my suspicions.

I passed on this one, and I am so appreciative to all who took the time to review and reply.

I'd rather find one buried in a barn, anyway.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 26, 2016)

^^^^^^
The last statement....
Makes me wonder why most of these bicycles have been relegated to “barns”.


----------

